# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierpijn in benen

## richardv

ik ben Richard, nieuw hier en gelijk al een vraag.

door mijn overgewicht (al jaren) heb ik met regelmaat last van mijn knieën. De laatste keer was zo'n half jaar geleden. De huisarts geeft wat pillen en fisio.
Nu is mijn knie pijn weer over, maar heb daarvoor in de plaats spierpijn gehad. Deze pijn voel ik niet wanneer ik stil zit of in bed lig, maar alleen bij het opstaan en lopen. Mijn huisarst noemt dat "opstart" problemen. De spieren voelen aan alsof ze in een kramp willen schieten. Wanneer ik even loop of regelmatig loop gaat de pijn iets zakken. Gelijk hiermee lijkt het erop dat mijn conditie met grote sprongen achteruit gaat.
Ik ben drie maanden geleden gestopt met roken en heb daar baat bij, vooral het gevoel hebben van meer zuurstof.

Wie heeft er een idee?

groetjes,
Richard Vos

----------


## Yv

Ik heb ook wel eens last van mijn knieen. Daar kreeg ik van de fysio oefeningen voor om mijn bovenbenen te sterken. Omdat mijn bovenbenen niet sterk genoeg waren gebruikte ik mijn knieen. De pijn in jou knieen is weliswaar over, maar ik denk wel dat je bevenbenen noch niet sterk genoeg zijn. Daardoor kunnen ze verzuurt raken. Misschien helpt deze oefening: op de grond zitten, 1 voet op de grond, 1 been gestrekt en met dat been omhoog en omlaag. Je begint met 10 keer en wisselt met je been. Hopeleijk heb je er iets aan. Succes ermee.

----------


## richardv

bedankt,

het zou me niets verbazen als het inderdaad zoiets is, dus kan ik het in ieder geval proberen.

groetjes,
richard

----------


## sweetyke

[QUOTE=richardv;7740]ik ben Richard, nieuw hier en gelijk al een vraag.

door mijn overgewicht (al jaren) heb ik met regelmaat last van mijn knieën. De laatste keer was zo'n half jaar geleden. De huisarts geeft wat pillen en fisio.
Nu is mijn knie pijn weer over, maar heb daarvoor in de plaats spierpijn gehad. Deze pijn voel ik niet wanneer ik stil zit of in bed lig, maar alleen bij het opstaan en lopen. Mijn huisarst noemt dat "opstart" problemen. De spieren voelen aan alsof ze in een kramp willen schieten. Wanneer ik even loop of regelmatig loop gaat de pijn iets zakken. Gelijk hiermee lijkt het erop dat mijn conditie met grote sprongen achteruit gaat.
Ik ben drie maanden geleden gestopt met roken en heb daar baat bij, vooral het gevoel hebben van meer zuurstof.

Wie heeft er een idee?



hallo ,

heb je ook last van zware benen of enkel maar spierpijn?
is het last van spierpijn zou ik je toch aanraden een zalfje t egebruiken in combinatie met een pil , bv bij ons in belgië flexium gel gecombineerd met epsilon , gaat het echter om zware benen erbij zou ik toch aanraden mss s'morgens een bloedverdunner in te nemen bv cardioaspirine en dan ook nog venoruton is speciaal voor zware benen en heeft ook nog een gunstig efffect op aambeien , je mag altijd uitleg vragen hoor ik ben werkzaam in een apotheek dus als er iets iets just ask it ^^xxx

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Richard,
Overgewicht (eetstoornis) en roken zijn al twee oorzaken van verzuring van het lichaam. Verzuring kan je alleen neutraliseren met mineralen. Ik bestel de pillen rechtstreeks bij de fabriek. Ik was dezelfde dag al van de klachten af! Bel of mail me als je meer wilt weten, want ik kan ervoor zorgen dat je ze ook rechtstreeks kan bestellen.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## kungfu888

The bronze ware were unique national treasures for China in ancient times for their impressive designs, classical decorative ornamentation, and wealth of inscriptions. In comparison with counterparts in other parts of the world, the Chinese bronze ware stand out for their inscriptions which are regarded as major chapters in the Chinese history. We chinesebronze.net will together with you to the amazing field. Just do it, and you will find your life so colorful.http://www.chinesebronze.net/

----------


## jocaris

ik heb spierpijn in mijn rechterbeen. Eeerst de kuit, dan het bovenbeen, bibs en enkel/voet. Lopen gaat prima wel te voelen maar zitten/slapen is vreselijk. Gewoon niet te doen vd pijn. Nu al weken...wie weet er raad?????

----------

